# الصورة التي أذهلت وكالة ناسا الأمريكية



## محمد زرقة (3 فبراير 2007)

اللهم صلي على محمد وآلي محمد





الملفات المرفقة



الصور التي اذهلت وكلاء ناسا الفضائية تنشر امامكم هنا.doc (136.0 كيلوبايت, 147 مشاهدات)


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور جزالك الله خيرا 
يارت تتمتعنا بموضوعات اخرى
شكرا


----------



## SUBA7I (4 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية....


----------



## احمد انور علي (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي في الله علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## فهد الثاني (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي في الله علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

good topic thank you


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (31 مارس 2007)

أعتقد وأجزم أن الأخ جاسر أو غيره من أعضاء هذا الملتقى بين أن هذه ليست معجزة بل هي ظاهرة طبيعية وذلك لأن الرخام في الحرم المكي مضاء بالأنوار الساطعة والتي يعكسها بقوة الأمر الذي جعلها تبدو مضيئة من خلال الأقمار الصناعية ...

على العموم اسألوا الأخ جاسر "على ما أظن" لأنه هو من فصل تفصيلاً دقيقاً في ذلك الموضوع ..

هذا والله تعالى أعلم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hamada86 (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أوى عالموضوع


----------



## حمووود (25 أبريل 2007)

سبحان الله العظيم ......

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الجدى (25 أبريل 2007)

*الله قادر على كل شىء*



عبدالعزيز الظفيري قال:


> أعتقد وأجزم أن الأخ جاسر أو غيره من أعضاء هذا الملتقى بين أن هذه ليست معجزة بل هي ظاهرة طبيعية وذلك لأن الرخام في الحرم المكي مضاء بالأنوار الساطعة والتي يعكسها بقوة الأمر الذي جعلها تبدو مضيئة من خلال الأقمار الصناعية ...
> 
> على العموم اسألوا الأخ جاسر "على ما أظن" لأنه هو من فصل تفصيلاً دقيقاً في ذلك الموضوع ..
> 
> ...


**********************************************************************************
ليس هذه ببعيد على الله يا عزيزى , فلو صدقت لكان أولى أن ُترى الأنور الضخمة فى الليل فى كل أماكن العالم من سفينة الفضاء , على العموم أن كانت معجزة فخير ٌ و بركة ٌ و إلا فهى ظاهرة طبيعية -كما قلت - نادرا ً ما حدثت فى أى بقعة فى العالم


----------



## اكرم تويج (26 أبريل 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## eng:medo (10 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## s.a.c (10 مايو 2007)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك نسبح لك ونقدسك شكرا لك أيها الاخ الكريم


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (6 يونيو 2007)

أن هذه ليست معجزة بل هي ظاهرة طبيعية وذلك لأن الرخام في الحرم المكي مضاء بالأنوار الساطعة والتي يعكسها بقوة الأمر الذي جعلها تبدو مضيئة من خلال الأقمار الصناعية ...كما قال الاخ ----عبد العزيز الظفيري

وتاكيدا على ذلك انظروا الى مدينة الاسكندرية في مصر من البحر والفضاء وسترونها جوهرة بيضاء مضيئة نتيجة 
لحجارتها البيضاء ----------واسألو اخواننا في مصر وشكرا


----------



## mohd00026 (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## medo46 (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وانا شاهدت الصورة عن طريق برنامج Google Earth ووجتها فعلا حقيقية


----------



## فتى حايل (27 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ عبد العزيز الضفيري هناك مناطق كثيرة بالعالم به رخام ولا شفناها منوره مثل الحرم المكي ولكن مع ذلك يمكن تكون هي ضاهره طبيعيه لكن ماهو بسبب الرخام وشكرا لكم


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أغسطس 2007)

كل شيء ممكن
....


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو التاكد من الصوره قبل النشر


----------



## مهندس بلال (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الصورة جميلة , و لماذا قلت في عنوان المقالة ان هؤلاء العلماء انذهلو ؟ هم يعرفون بالطبع أن الرخام االأرضية من الرخام الأبيض ......... لذلك أعتقد انهم لم ينذهلو ....................


----------



## فيفو بيبو (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا
يعطيك العافية....


----------



## بن عاطف (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام لا شك اننا نحب الله ورسوله اكثر من حبنا لانفسنا ولكن لا نبالغ في امور تجعل اعداء الاسلام يرون اننا مغفلون وعندنا القران اكبر معجزه وان اطهر البلاد هي مكه المكرمه شاء من شاء وابى من ابى ولسنا منتظيرين اعداء الاسلام يفقهوننا في ديننا


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

ظاهره طبيعية


----------



## الرازم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

ولكن شكرا لك


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يااخي


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tariqsamer (25 ديسمبر 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــ جداــــــور


----------



## ادور (7 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------

